# Fresh mullet



## mark825 (Sep 24, 2011)

Anybody know where I can buy fresh mullet in Perdido Key/ Orange Beach?


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Fresh Catch on county road 10 at hwy59.


----------

